# Caulerpa?



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Curious about the stuff.. I realize there seems to be tons of species but.. Is it readily available in the trade? Easy to care for? Do all kinds do fine in brackish water? Anyone have any?
Thanks.


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

Any Marine fish store should have it, I have some in saltwater sump.

It is growing like crazy and is attached to the few pieces of live rock I have in the sump. I have a 13w CFL light on it on a 12 hour reverse photo period from the main tank (tank lights off, sump light on)


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Most salt water people use it. Its vey attainable. Brackish? Not sure bout that one. Some like myself dont use it because it can go asexual and run throughout your system.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Oh that's great!
I found out about it reading on brackish tanks, and if it's as much of a pest as you say, I'm sure it'll do fine in brackish water.
Does it provide the same use as plants in a freshwater tank?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Olympia said:


> Oh that's great!
> Does it provide the same use as plants in a freshwater tank?


 Yup


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

I agree with what Reefing Madness said, I am seriously thinking of getting rid of mine and adding more Cheato as it has gone mad and grown all over my sump very quickly.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Is that another salt water plant?
I'm wanting to create a "densely planted" look, but in brackish, do you think it'd work?


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

yes it is another marine plant, I think it breaks down slowly in Brackish and can cause Nitrate issues.

Java Moss and Anubias can be acclimated to saltwater as my LFS has some in some of their tanks.

Mangroves are primarily brackish so look at them also.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I could acclimate some over while doing the fish, but I want something fast growing so I won't need to do a cycle and caulerpa sounds like it does the job. I don't find removing excess to be much hassle.

Mangroves? Like the trees?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Caulerpa will do the trick for you. But there is the chance of it going asexual. But, you don't know if it will.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

That's okay! :-D
(it probably won't be when it happens and I'll regret it, but I'm going for it!)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

